# Super Mario Star Road 2 (N64 Hack Progress Thread)



## Skelux (Mar 22, 2013)

Super Mario Star Road 2 aims to include over 240 stars, 40+ high quality levels, advanced assembly programming, and a fully new soundtrack. The first preview will show you the bonus level "Sound-Step Seas", featuring Beat-Block and Note-Block behaviors. New enemies may be introduced to the level further into development.



If you are interested in my work: https://sites.google.com/site/supermario64starroad/
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/Skelux
The original SM Star Road:


----------



## Celice (Mar 23, 2013)

Loved your first version, and so has my brother. I love how unique and thematic your levels are


----------



## Walker D (Mar 23, 2013)

Wow! this stages are really well polished
congrats!


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Mar 23, 2013)

It's great and I can't wait for it, but I'm a little concerned about the Health system. It looks like you're using a 2D Mario style of health, am I right?

I would personally prefer 3D Mario's to have the life wedges as in 64, Sunshine, and Galaxy (2).


----------



## Smash Br0 (Mar 23, 2013)

Awesome!! I absolutely loved the first Star Road - collected every star. Thanks for that amazing mod.

Please keep up the fantastic work, Skelux. Can't wait to play Star Road 2! There aren't many great 3D platforming collect-a-thons anymore.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 1, 2013)

Well done, Skelux. I'll make a TAS of it when it's released. But I must say, your quite more brighter than Nintendo!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 1, 2013)

Looks very good. I'll have to try the first one, I loved SM64 and with all-new music and graphics it'll feel like a whole new game.


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 1, 2013)

Awesome!! what the ETA on this?  I imagine there is still much work to be done, but how far along are you?  How long do you imagine it will take to finish?  Can not wait!! Loved the first one, still haven't beat it yet, will have to return to it tonight now that I'm reminded of it.  Also I love that this works on the Wii too.


----------

